# how do you make a banner and put it in your sig?



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

what must you use to make a banner?

and after you makeit howdoyou get it in your sig?

reps for some good answers


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

paying members of the forums only my friend. sowwwy


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> what must you use to make a banner?
> 
> and after you makeit howdoyou get it in your sig?
> 
> reps for some good answers


Best program to make graphics with is either Adobe PhotoShop, or Adobe ImageReady. I prefer the former...but both have all sorts of awesome tools & options (brushes, gradients, filters, pattern makers, vanishing points, etc.) to help you change and enhance images to your liking.

To insert a custom image into a signature requires a code. It will look like this:

[IMG*]http://www.yourcustomimage.com/signature1.jpg[/IMG*]

(but without the "*" in it - if I would've left it in, you wouldn't have seen the code...probably just a little box with a red x in it.)

Lastly, you need a paid membership to have a signature also. Even with the correct coding, it will only show up as a URL until you have purchased a membership.

Hope that helped JawS.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

JawShattera said:


> what must you use to make a banner?
> 
> and after you makeit howdoyou get it in your sig?
> 
> reps for some good answers


What? Are you being sarcastic? Jaw, you have been here for 4 months and you dont know thaty ou cant put in a banner with out paid membership/mod?


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

You need Adobe Photoshop on you computer. Its a picture editing program. Its a little hard to use if you dont have basic training in school or you dont have a friend who can help you. It takes a couple months for you to get good at it and for you to make non-noobish looking banners.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> What? Are you being sarcastic? Jaw, you have been here for 4 months and you dont know thaty ou cant put in a banner with out paid membership/mod?




Man i dont know about that shit, i keep me one of my super fine avy's TREY B. hooks me up with like the main cheese muther****er that he is.

and i keep my betting record because its also fine.

I keep my name fine, im the jawshattera.


and the other day i was like wow! I could make a super sweet banner of something since im an ill artist just like the ones they show in the graphic area.

I dont even know how to become a member other than its like 5 or 10 bones, id pay that....who cares this place is ****in ill


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

JawShattera said:


> Man i dont know about that shit, i keep me one of my super fine avy's TREY B. hooks me up with like the main cheese muther****er that he is.
> 
> and i keep my betting record because its also fine.
> 
> ...


I dont understand = [


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

whats to understand


----------

